# The Missus can't argue about this garage....



## Fast Jan (Feb 27, 2008)

..... cos I am the missus 

It's taken best part of a year so far and not quite finished yet, but nearly there. Still need to seal the floor, insulate and board roof, paint outside and seal & whitewash inside - oh and finish installing water so I can get the kettle up and running  .

Started off with a small single, leaky and damp garage -










We had plenty of space though and I wanted a 'proper' big garage, so we knocked it down -










Marked out and prepared for the new base -










Smoothed out the new concrete -










And eventually got the brickie started -










Felt very strange parking in a garage with no roof and only half the walls, but it was starting to take shape -










Once the roof trusses went up it was felted and the brickie could then finish off the gables -










Next came the slates and soffits -










Then the door and rendering -










And finally a garage worth waiting for, plenty big enough for my mate and myself to work on both our cars at the same time (he did the interiors while I did the exterior) -


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow that is stunning, massive too, fantastic.


----------



## Danny_W (Mar 27, 2008)

Very, very nice , would love a garage that size


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

bllody hell its bigger than the houses in the street


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice.....i'm not jealous at all!! lol

Nice TF


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

i would love to have a garage like that


----------



## m9fdb (Jul 20, 2007)

sweet looking garage and nice TF you have there


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is one Nice Garage, a perfect detailing space.


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

nice garage! noticed your thread over on mg-rover with the work done to f and tf, looking good


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Awesome! That sure is one hell of a garage!! Nice work


----------



## cwcad (Jul 14, 2007)

Gosh your husband is a lucky man. my wife thinks the garage is a storage place ofr all the stuff that she is going to fit into....someday.

Congratulations on a great project!! Loved the pictures!!!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

really nice garage :argie:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Now that's what I call a proper garage! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That is a nice size home for your cars. 

loving the No plate to, spot on


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I noticed there was no carpet on the walls for when you open the doors !!!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## skodaboy-1 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice garage there,can i ask what size it is?i have all the plans passed for my garage which is gonna be 6m by 6m,going by yours looks roughly the same size,just need to get the funds together,been quoted between £10,000-£15,000.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great 

Keep the pics coming as you continue. 

Johnny


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im not jealous...........


----------



## topboss (Apr 6, 2006)

very nice.....I have a double garage but with the usual single doors. Would love a garage like that.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent - great to see a garage that is big enough to get a car in and do work on it whilst you're in there!!

Can I be cheekee and ask how much it cost you ?? (PM me if you don't want it on here) 

Thanks :thumb:

CM


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome!!!

what size is it? may i ask a rough cost?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Superb :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: (we need a jealousy smiley mods )

Is it just the angle the pic is taken from or is the front of the garage in front of the building line? I didn't think that was allowed 



TriBorG said:


> I noticed there was no carpet on the walls for when you open the doors !!!!!:lol: :lol:


With a garage that size the doors should be nowhere near the walls !!!


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Check out the size of this garage!! Awesome!


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

cost "ish"?


----------



## Fast Jan (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheers for the kind comments guys, I love the garage to bits 

I will keep the thread updated in the months to come when I get round to the finishing touches 

Quite a few have asked cost, and I don't have a problem with telling you but to be honest I haven't got an exact figure - it has been done over quite an extended period and has been tied in with other work we've got going on at the same time so I kind of lost track of costs, or more specifically it's impossible to separate out costs precisely. 

Approx cost has been £8-9000-ish. But this is with us doing a huge amount of work ourselves. The brickie did the build at 'mates rates', so the only part of work we paid relatively going rate was the roof - but even that was done as a job on the side so slightly less than could've been. The electric door was probably the most expensive material cost - that was £1500 on its own, but worth every penny imo. 

The overall size is approx 6x7m - I figured if we were going to build me a decent garage, then it had to be a worthwhile build. Currently we've got my 2 cars (MGF & TF) and my OHs motorbike all parked up very comfortably in there - and still got room to move/work.

Oh and I've not got any off-cut carpet on the walls (yet), but do have a thick bit of cardboard taped to the one wall where I mostly park


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice garage - what do the neightbours think it looks huge and a little out of keeping with the other properties. If I had the space I'd be building a garage like that!!!!!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

well will you marry me?


i need a garage and i can live in there :lol:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

parish said:


> Superb :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: (we need a jealousy smiley mods )
> 
> Is it just the angle the pic is taken from or is the front of the garage in front of the building line? I didn't think that was allowed


Notice the bay windows on the houses, some clever designer will of noted that on the plans as the building line me thinks.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

banditbarron said:


> Notice the bay windows on the houses, some clever designer will of noted that on the plans as the building line me thinks.


That would be the building line, but the garage still looks to be in front of it - although we don't know what's on the other side and, if I understand it correctly, the building line is between the two properties either side of the development (unless it's at the end of the row) - at least that was how it worked when the guy across the road extended the front of his house; the houses in the street were alternately set back/set forward (i.e. small front garden, large rear/ large front, small rear) and he could only bring his extension to the (diagonal) line between the corners of the two adjacent properties - which made it look a bit strange actually as it meant it was slightly set back from the adjacent set forward house.


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks lovely, but 2 MX5's would look much much better!!!:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats a huge garage, nice one!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

more piccys ??


----------



## DCI Gene Hunt (Apr 2, 2008)

Impressive, that's a fantastic size... fit's 2 cars with loads of storage :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a great size of garage - nice one :thumb:


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks great Jan! Great cars too:thumb:


----------

